
China trial paves way for ‘unhackable’ communications network - tareqak
https://www.ft.com/content/899458ca-655c-11e7-8526-7b38dcaef614
======
tareqak
Techmeme headline: China to expand quantum communications network, which can't
be surveilled, for defense and finance sectors after successful trial that
connected 200 terminals (too long for HN's 80 character limit).

